# MP for the face



## chychy26 (Apr 13, 2011)

Are MP soaps safe to use for facial soaps and are the organic bases better to use? The oils are organic, but I'm guessing that this doesn't change the fact that the soap goes through a chemical process. I have made MP soap before, but not for use on the face, well, not specifically made to use on the face. Thanks


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 13, 2011)

I say yes they can, but it also depends what's in their base or where it comes from. Not all bases are equal.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Apr 16, 2011)

And just because it says organic or all natural doesn't make it better. It depends on your face type. If you have oily skin it may work just fine but if you have dry skin it may not. I personally think that M&P is drying but then there are some CP soap that I also find drying. So to each his own.


----------



## nc.marula (Apr 18, 2011)

I use a goat's milk base on my face (with added marula oil - there's other oils that will do as well) and I think it's great. I switched to a shea butter soap with added marula oil and that works great for me too. (both unscented). My face is a bit sensitive and bit oily and this soap along with a daily moisturizer works great for me!


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, I've been using MP soap on my face for years. Bases with organic oils cost more but are worth it. Also using a nice balancing lavender essential oil is usually skin-safe.


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 19, 2011)

the beauty of the soap bases is that you can add other ingredients to customize your soap to your needs. Whether you add EOs, carrier oils, butters, silk etc is totally up to you and you'll have your very own formula!


----------



## Linnea (May 14, 2011)

*Silk ??*

This silk you are adding, what is it ?? What does it do to the soap ?
Thanks


----------



## Tabitha (May 14, 2011)

Organic does not = better. Natural does not = better.

Better is one of those words without an agreed upon answer, my son thinks ham is better than watermelon, you might not agreen. 

Lots of things can be natural or organic but might not ought to be in a soap or body care product.

Cat poop is natural. Do you want it in your soap? No. I know that is extreme, but just because it says 'natural' or 'organic' that does not mean you do not have to read & understand the components. You will need to read the list of ingredients in the natural or organic base or product, look each one up, understand what each one is, does & comes from & decide if those ingredients are in line with your value system.


----------



## Genny (May 14, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Organic does not = better. Natural does not = better.
> 
> Better is one of those words without an agreed upon answer, my son thinks ham is better than watermelon, you might not agreen.
> 
> ...



*snort* cat poop soap LOL  
I agree Tabitha.  I've seen so many people selling mp for years and they have no idea why each ingredient is in the soap.  All they know is that their supplier said it was all natural, so it must be, right?  Because suppliers would never deceive a customer. :wink: 

(This wasn't directed as a hit on anyone in this thread, just stating what I've seen)


----------



## lisamaliga (May 14, 2011)

Glad you brought this up. Read the ingredients. I have a little article I wrote that might be of some help:
http://www.lisamaliga.com/melt&poursoapcrafting.htm


----------

